# Asolene spixi



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

This is the most lazy snail I know...


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

But they are so pretty, thanks for the pictures By the way, do you know if their bioload is low since they are so lazy?


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

*Please delete double post.*

But they are so pretty, thanks for the pictures By the way, do you know if their bioload is low since they are so lazy?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for your comment

But, I don´t know the meaning of 'bioload'... can you explain me??


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Bioload is the amount of waste produced; shrimp produce very little, so they don't have much impact on water quality. Fish, particularly pleco's that eat vegetable matter, produce quite a bit of waste. Oscar's are some of the worst though, a friend calls them "floating pigs"  (messy eating habits, large amounts of waste).


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Ok, I understood the point, I though that word was related with metabolism.

Asolene produces less bioload than apples snails, I can watch they are producing a bioload similar to Planorbarius (ramshorn snails). 

Another interesting thing related at this is I watched shrimp love eat the waste produced by snail (mainly Planorbarius), that is a really important recycling activity.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

I just added a bunch of Spixi's to my 30 gallon tank. They are a nocturnal species, but they are active with the lights on at night. They don't move much during the day though.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for that information toddnbecka. I just got some baby Spixi's and they are smaller than a BB pellet. Can you tell me how long it takes for them to grow to adult size and what is adult size?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Adult size is about the diameter of a nickel, no idea on growth rate though. The ones I got are about the size of M&M's (with peanuts), they just arrived a few days ago. Small ones like yours will eat plants, though feeding them veggies should curb their appetite for aquarium plants somewhat. Zucchini or summer squash are particularly attractive to snails, dipped in boiling water or microwaved briefly.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Nice snails!

I thought they liked plants tho? Mis information given to me I hope?

- Andrew


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

toddnbecka said:


> Small ones like yours will eat plants, though feeding them veggies should curb their appetite for aquarium plants somewhat. Zucchini or summer squash are particularly attractive to snails, dipped in boiling water or microwaved briefly.


Andrew, you're right. They like plants.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine only eat excess of riccia... didn´t show interest in other kind of plants


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Mine were like locusts when they were young....but they don't seem to have the same taste for plants now they are adults. Here's a pic of my favourite female - Scorch.


----------



## Script404 (Jun 30, 2006)

Mine seems more nocturnal preferring to spend most of his day buried half buried in the sand, he does come out occasionally though for a wander during more sociable hours.


----------

